# Video of 76 years old Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 180kg x 3 today



## felix42 (Jan 19, 2015)

This is a video of my 76 years old training partner Ernest Tuff deadlifting 180kg x 3 in the gym today this was his 3rd set of 3 with 180kg.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKhwfuSUK6E


----------



## BigBobby (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow, that's really inspiring !!


----------



## felix42 (Mar 4, 2015)

BigBobby said:


> Wow, that's really inspiring !!



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## mrnogainz (Mar 4, 2015)

I really hope Im that strong when I get to be his age


----------



## felix42 (Mar 7, 2015)

mrnogainz said:


> I really hope Im that strong when I get to be his age



I will let Ernest know you liked his, I wish I was as strong as he is now.


----------

